# If It Smells Like Fish, Its Quite A Dish



## chilerelleno (Mar 10, 2018)

*The Menu*
Butter Basted Grilled Mangrove Snapper
Homemade Yellow Rice
Mega ABTs Stuffed With Cheesy Rice

*MegABTs with Cheesy Rice*
Roasted Pablano chiles, skinned and then stuffed with my homemade yellow rice combined with generous amounts of shredded Chihuahua cheese.
Wrapped in bacon and then smoked over Hickory at 325°-350°
































*Homemade Yellow Rice*
3C brown rice / 3C water / 3C chicken broth
1/2C each chopped onion, yellow/green bell pepper and 1/4C cilantro
3t salt, 2t ground turmeric, 1t each cumin, paprika and garlic powders
_(ideally I'd use Saffron for yellow rice, but its so damned expensive)_







*Butter Basted Grilled Mangrove Snapper*
Fresh Mangrove Snapper, well salted inside and out
Grill on high heat basting with lots of butter



















*The Finale!*
The ABTs stole the show!
The combination of chiles, bacon and cheesy yellow rice was incredibly delicious


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 10, 2018)

I'd eat that any day!
Looks great!
Those chilies look huge on the grill.
Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'd eat that any day!
> Looks great!
> Those chilies look huge on the grill.
> Like!


Thanks, glad you like it.
Those are BIG chiles, big hand selected Pablanos for stuffing.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 10, 2018)

Okay, I’m going to totally rip off the poblano recipe.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 10, 2018)

Delicious looking as usual Chile!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks delicious Chili! I love mangrove snapper-one of my favorite fish to fish for! Just butter on the fish? No seasoning? I rarely freeze mangrove whole, but do leave them with the skin on. Would probably work just a well ya think? I have a lot of fish in the freezer and have be cooking it regularly. Might have to give this a go...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Okay, I’m going to totally rip off the poblano recipe.


X2!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 10, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Looks delicious Chili! I love mangrove snapper-one of my favorite fish to fish for! Just butter on the fish? *No seasoning?* I rarely freeze mangrove whole, but do leave them with the skin on. Would probably work just a well ya think? I have a lot of fish in the freezer and have be cooking it regularly. Might have to give this a go...


They were well salted.
Thanks man, appreciate the compliment.


motocrash said:


> Delicious looking as usual Chile!
> View attachment 356914


Thank you!


myownidaho said:


> Okay, I’m going to totally rip off the poblano recipe.


Thanks, please do... So yummy!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks great Chile, but gotta say I've never been big on my dinner looking back at me.  LOL
I've never eaten mangrove snapper (we're a little short on mangroves up here).  Anything like red snapper??
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great Chile, but gotta say I've never been big on my dinner looking back at me.  LOL
> I've never eaten mangrove snapper (we're a little short on mangroves up here).  Anything like red snapper??
> Gary


Very, very close to red snapper. The difference is so subtle, most can't detect it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll tell ya what chili- all those bones left over after eating....inda garden bed= best tomatoes and peppers onda planet!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 10, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great Chile, but gotta say I've never been big on my dinner looking back at me.  LOL
> I've never eaten mangrove snapper (we're a little short on mangroves up here).  Anything like red snapper??
> Gary


Thanks Gary,
yeah, some folks just can't get past their food staring them down... LoL.
As Inda says, very similar, i.e. a nice firm, white meat with good flavor.
I'm a big fan of whole fish vs fillets, just like bone-in meats I think there is more flavor with bone-in.
Not to say I never fillet as I do, I also like fish steaked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2018)

That's a fantastic looking meal John!
I really liked the stuffed poblanos, and who doesn't like snapper!!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a fantastic looking meal John!
> I really liked the stuffed poblanos, and who doesn't like snapper!!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al, glad ya like it.
Fresh fish is always a winner and who doesn't like ABTs.


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 11, 2018)

Yet another fine meal from Chile! If I was your neighbor you would have to get a restraining order against me.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Gary,
> yeah, some folks just can't get past their food staring them down... LoL.
> As Inda says, very similar, i.e. a nice firm, white meat with good flavor.
> I'm a big fan of whole fish vs fillets, just like bone-in meats I think there is more flavor with bone-in.
> Not to say I never fillet as I do, I also like fish steaked.



The eyes don't bother me, I was looking at that upper jaw and thinking toothpicks....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 11, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> The eyes don't bother me, I was looking at that upper jaw and thinking toothpicks....


That's why they named that fish "snapper"....when you catch one, don't get your fingers anywhere close to the mouth! LOL!!! You'll get an nasty nip on the finger!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 11, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> X2!!



 X3

Awesome job on the cook!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Yet another fine meal from Chile! If I was your neighbor you would have to get a restraining order against me.


LoL... Thanks, I always cook extra, so bring a side dish and welcome you'd be.


SonnyE said:


> The eyes don't bother me, I was looking at that upper jaw and thinking toothpicks....





indaswamp said:


> That's why they named that fish "snapper"....when you catch one, don't get your fingers anywhere close to the mouth! LOL!!! You'll get an nasty nip on the finger!


Yeah buddy, ya don't lip many saltwater fish.
I watched a tourist try to lip a big Bluefish, he lost the tip of his thumb.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> X3
> 
> Awesome job on the cook!


Thanks, too kind.


----------



## idahopz (Mar 11, 2018)

Dang, that looks good!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow...that fish is mouthwatering. 

I am probably one of those who can tell this fish from red snapper. Which is great - i love red snapper.

Writing this down for whenever i make it down south.


----------



## tropics (Mar 12, 2018)

Chile That looks great to me.Points
Richie


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 12, 2018)

Chile.... What can I say..... great looking plate.... your plates and abilities are up there with the masterchef class!!!! Like all the way. Congrats on the carousel ride....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice looking plate Chile 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry I'm late---That looks Outstanding!!!:)
Beautiful Plate!! Like.
Nice Job.:)

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 14, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Dang, that looks good!





atomicsmoke said:


> Wow...that fish is mouthwatering.
> 
> I am probably one of those who can tell this fish from red snapper. Which is great - i love red snapper.
> 
> Writing this down for whenever i make it down south.





tropics said:


> Chile That looks great to me.Points
> Richie





luvcatchingbass said:


> Looks great.





ab canuck said:


> Chile.... What can I say..... great looking plate.... your plates and abilities are up there with the masterchef class!!!! Like all the way. Congrats on the carousel ride....





gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate Chile
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris





bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm late---That looks Outstanding!!!:)
> Beautiful Plate!! Like.
> Nice Job.:)
> 
> Bear



Many thanks to all of y'all, I do so appreciate the replies and compliments on my cooks.
I try my best to make each meal I cook the best I can set in front of my family and self.
And I try hard to give y'all good recipes and pics to go with them,
Thanks again, y'all are a great group of peers.


----------

